
Show HN: LegalSite – Free privacy compliance for up to 1k users - ddewit
https://www.legalsite.co
======
unstatusthequo
"You agree that LegalSite is not a law firm and is not providing you with
legal advice. The information provided on this website and by the Legal Pages
and templates provided by LegalSite do not, and are not intended to,
constitute legal advice."

Given the potential risks of non-compliance, I would think you want legal
advice here. LegalSite, if you would like a privacy lawyer to ensure your
product is compliant in the U.S. and abroad, please contact me.

